# youtube-viewer



## bbzz (Oct 18, 2012)

Is there an issue with multimedia/youtube-viewer? It won't play any of the videos. Tried reinstalling. multimedia/mplayer can play youtube directly so that shouldn't be an issue.

Anyone using this port?


----------



## Beastie (Oct 19, 2012)

You say you're already using multimedia/mplayer successfully, so I'm curious as to why you are using multimedia/youtube-viewer to start with. Is it so useful? What special features does it provide?


----------



## bbzz (Oct 19, 2012)

Because you can actually surf youtube videos from command line.


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 20, 2012)

There is www/youtube_dl which you can probably script in combination with mplayer to be the same program.


----------



## bbzz (Oct 20, 2012)

Guys, you aren't helping at all :e
I know you can pipe bunch of stuff into mplayer; the reason youtube-viewer is nicer is because it's also a mini youtube browser.



> There is www/youtube_dl which you can probably script in combination with mplayer to be the same program.



For those who wonder how:

```
mplayer $(youtube-dl -g "youtube link here")
```


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 20, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Guys, you aren't helping at all :e



It looks like you can post an issue at the main site. It even has a link to the authors email.


----------



## vehemens (Oct 20, 2012)

Or one could just check the bug reports http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/172336


----------



## Amzo (Nov 21, 2012)

The version in the ports is outdated and no longer works. Guessing youtube made some changes. I have contacted the maintainer about this:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=35858


----------

